

Thanx Gets $4.7M from Sequoia, Partners with Visa and MasterCard - jasonli
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/04/thanx-gets-4-7-million-from-sequoia-partners-with-visa-and-mastercard/

======
vijayjeyapalan
Will this be available in Canada soon?

